

Dissemination-Based Networking (why TCP is dead) - david927
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqGEMQveoqg

======
david927
Is anyone working on this?

I would like to start a task group to put something together. Contact me if
you're interested; my email is in my profile.

